# Selling raw honey in TX



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Howdy! Doe anyone know if we can sell raw honey in TX? I'm hoping I don't have to have a commercial kitchen license. Seeing that it's not processed I don't need a kitchen. Anyone know? I'm not planning anything large scale. Just sell to a few people in my area and maybe take a few jars with me to the farmer's market this spring. I plan to go by the Blue Bell rule. "Eat all we can and sell the rest."


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes you can sell raw honey. The cottage laws have recently changed in Texas and thankfully they are favoring small family farms. 

https://www.dshs.state.tx.us/foodestablishments/cfpo/


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually TxMex....Honey is not on the approved list for the cottage law. I already looked into that.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The information pertinent to your question starts at the bottom of page 15.

http://tais.tamu.edu/regs/pdf/ag_006_00_000131_00.pdf

The only regulation on the sale of honey is that is must be pure honey.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

There seems to be a trend back towards comb honey, at least in my neck of the woods. Time was that's all that people ate. I up the price a dollar per pint for comb honey and two dollars per pint if it is dark honey.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

TxMex....where did you find this document?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Texas A&M Agricultural extenstion is what tamu.edu stands for.


----------

